# Rancilio rocky burr screws



## peskyfoxs (Oct 16, 2014)

Anybody know the best place to get replacement butt screws ? The head has stripped on one so going to be an extractor job but struggling to find spares


----------



## Ntenso (Apr 19, 2018)

I had this very same problem last year. I couldn't source the screws from the uk but I believe they're available to order from the USA see https://www.espressoparts.com/m4-x-7-screw in the end, I didn't need them and managed to remove the screws. I removed the lower burr carrier first which was the problem area. This was soaked in penetrating oil overnight first then securely mounted on a wooden board with holding screws at the sweeping arms to stop it rotating. You must have the correct sized screwdriver as well in order to maximise the torque, I applied a few direct strokes with a hammer to the screw head first and using very firm pressure the screws all came out, most were stripped beforehand but the oil soak did the trick. Good luck


----------

